# Standard Poodle Breeder SoCal



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

Lost my Apricot Standard in 2016 and am really missing her. Was wondering if anyone knows of a reputable breeder in Southern California? THanks.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a place to start: Poodle Club of Southern California - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I may be biased, but I would recommend driving up to the Bay Area to get a Rock'nRolla poodle. Frosty is vacationing with me right and I'm reminded of just what a dream dog he is. Rocknrolla Poodles - Home


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe check out noriko in northridge. she has a litter of whites at poodlesonline.com, which lists breeders who do genetic testing.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

In Vista, Sharbelle Poodles. Their website is outdated but contact info is still good.


----------

